

Ask HN: Great Idea but Cannot Implement...Yet - pm90

Hi There,<p>It looks like I might have an idea for a service that might fulfill an impending need. I know this sounds pretty vague as I&#x27;m not explicitly mentioning anything concrete but that&#x27;s kinda the issue: I&#x27;m not in SV; I don&#x27;t know where or with whom I can discuss this idea. I didn&#x27;t go to college in the US, so I don&#x27;t have a network of brilliant programmers that I can rely on. I&#x27;m a fairly good programmer myself, but I didn&#x27;t start programming when I was 10, so I probably can&#x27;t do it all by myself.<p>Is there a way to find someone and not have them just steal my idea? Or does it make more sense for me to develop those skills myself (mostly web-dev and mobile&#x2F;app dev) and then think of working on this idea?
======
needacig
"Don't worry about people stealing your ideas. If your ideas are any good,
you'll have to ram them down people's throats." \-- Howard Aiken

I'd add to that, that there are many, many examples of successful products
that are successful not because they were the first to do it, but because they
executed well and grew a large and supportive user base. It's very likely your
idea has already been done, just not very well. As a professor of mine always
said, "there are no new ideas under the sun."

------
WhiteFoxx
I think you will find that there is less and less of a secretive nature around
the software community, and people are willing to share and discuss ideas
fairly freely without worrying about stealing. This inevitably leads to
stronger ideas when we can flesh things out together. There are websites such
as [http://www.cofounderslab.com/](http://www.cofounderslab.com/) where you
can meet people, however you still have to trust them to share your idea with
them. I've met a few random folks over the years at programmers /
entrepreneurs meetups and we have discussed our ideas fairly openly.

~~~
rompic
this! ideas are a dime a dozen.

~~~
WhiteFoxx
You summed up what I was trying to get across perfectly. So many people
running around with 'ideas' and non disclosure forms. Frankly though if you
cant implement it, its not worth jack.

------
late2part
There are at least three phases in situations like this:

1\. Validating idea

Confirming that people will buy what you want to sell.

2\. Implementing the idea

This is where your programmers come in. You need them after phase 1.

3\. Selling the solution

------
czbond
You don't need a "network of brillant programmers" in fact they might detract
from the idea getting off the ground. Simply start. Email people, and search
Noah Kagan's tips on Youtbue.

------
kirk21
Here it goes:

1) Go to elance.com or odesk.com hire feelancer, build MVP 2) Show traction 3)
Convince co-founders

------
sharemywin
getting people to steal your idea is pretty hard thing to do. even if they
happen to like it they will want to put their own spin on it. now once you've
proved it can be successful thats different.

